
The Proven Guide on How to Get on the Instagram Explore Page - pintar
https://www.growthhustlers.com/instagram-explore-page/
======
overcast
Those call to actions are such tacky, spam inducing captions. Mainly used by
large aggregate, spam accounts. "TAG A FRIEND WHO WOULD DO THIS,. "FOLLOW MY
FRIEND", "DOUBLE TAP IF YOU AGREE". I highly suggest you avoid this practice.
Get down to your user level and be genuine. I run a fairly sizable Instagram
account for my target market. You have to be thoughtful about what you say,
asking specific questions of your users, based on the content you've posted.

You want a lot of followers? It's a grind. Be consistent, provide high quality
content, that benefits the end user in some way. Engage with them when they
leave comments. Interact with their content if you like it. BE ORIGINAL.
Original content wins. Not reposting everyone else's crap. That's how you
build a real community, where other businesses will take notice.

------
notadoc
What's the ROI here? Is there a specific case study showing some impressive
return from having a picture get more exposure on Instagram?

